
Police warn of coronavirus text scam that contains fake alert about infection - keydutch
https://www.immuniweb.com/media/police-warn-of-coronavirus-text-scam-that-contains-fake-alert-about-potential-infection.html
======
a3n
Instead of an ad for some company with a vaguely medical name that you have to
click through to "read the full [actual] article," how about linking to the
actual article.

[https://www.newsweek.com/police-warn-coronavirus-text-
messag...](https://www.newsweek.com/police-warn-coronavirus-text-message-scam-
fake-alert-infection-contact-tracing-1498225)

